
NFL is offering $2M to improve helmet tech – but should they? - artur_makly
https://www.playsmartplaysafe.com/nfl-helmet-challenge
======
artur_makly
when the answer could be as simple as... just don't use any helmets ;-)

[https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/sports/sdut-rugby-
head-...](https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/sports/sdut-rugby-head-
injuries-safety-2016may16-story.html)

~~~
nickfromseattle
Similarly along these lines, I heard an anecdote that the #1 way to reduce car
accidents is to replace the airbag with a steel spike.

